# Add yellow squash...



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

... as another food plecos will eat. I only mention it because I don't recall anyone suggesting it as a food they'll eat. If mine will eat zuccini and yellow squash, I'm willing to bet he'd also eat pumpkin. I'm guessing they'll eat most any fleshy fruit or vegetable.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I think your right. Mine eat any kind but I've never tried pumpkins. Will have to try.


----------



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

I wonder if they will like a sweet food like some animals will. I was thinking bananas, melons, apples, and pears might make good treats. I was thinking that maybe I should give him some fruit because vegetables and algea really have very little calories. I know fish aren't humans, but we get bigger in part by the amount of calories we eat. You'd think plecos, or any fish, might enjoy some calories now and then.


----------

